# Another CRAZY ESP Sig.Axe (Sword)



## jtm45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Haven't seen this one before; 





I think it was made for that same bunch who had those crazy ESP Angel guitars.
I bet Manowar woulda' loved it. 
http://page2.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/b74364232
That link is real slow so here's the other pic!
Crazy Bastards!


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd totally play that in a wedding band.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'd totally play that in a wedding band.


With Loin-Cloth?


----------



## Adam (Mar 7, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> With Loin-Cloth?


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 7, 2007)

I wonder how many people actually bought one of those?
Then again it was a Japanese market model.


----------



## Conan (Mar 7, 2007)

Crom!


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'd totally play that in a wedding band.



wouldnt something like a ball-and-chain looking guitar be more appropo?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 7, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Haven't seen this one before



No wonder, it's meant to be hidden.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 7, 2007)

Conan said:


> Crom!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2007)

Conan said:


> Crom!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2007)

says Alfee, so it probably is one of Takamizawa's axes  that guy is crazy


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Shredrrr (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks neck heavy


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 8, 2007)

Good for dealing with stage invaders


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 8, 2007)

eaeolian said:


>



 

one fugly guitar


----------



## bibz (Mar 8, 2007)

'No no, I said axe!'


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2007)

bibz said:


> 'No no, I said axe!'


----------



## Shannon (Mar 8, 2007)

Manowar called. They want their guitar back.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 8, 2007)

Needs to be spikier...


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 8, 2007)

I wonder if Gene Simmons Bass got a bit lonely so he ordered this one up.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like something from a Gwar gig


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you have any idea how long I've wanted a guitar like that? Or a 7-string shaped like a viking axe would have been great, too. A while back I saw a guitar that was shaped like some gun or other from the Gundam anime.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 8, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> A while back I saw a guitar that was shaped like some gun or other from the Gundam anime.



They're made by ESP too. 
I do believe they even make laser gun type sounds as well and i think they've got one of those ESP built in speaker/pickup things.


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> wouldnt something like a ball-and-chain looking guitar be more appropo?



I agree with that.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 8, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------

